# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Роскомнадзор по ошибке заблокировал «ВКонтакте»

## CyberWriter

В прошлом году в РФ вступил в силу новейший законопроект, регулирующий цензуру в российском Интернете. Новая инициатива призвана блокировать разнообразный сомнительный контент, включая материалы, связанные с самоубийствами, экстремисткой деятельностью. Когда данный закон только был принят, многие правозащитники начали говорить о том, что правительство может начать им злоупотреблять. На фоне этих страхов особенно интересно смотрится неожиданное блокирование работы социальной сети «ВКонтакте».


По официальным данным, во всем виноват человеческий фактор. Один из сотрудников Роскомнадзора собирался заблокировать одну из страниц ресурса, но по ошибке закрыл доступ ко всему сайту, который в день посещает более 50 млн человек. Таким образом «ВКонтакте» ненадолго оказался в списке неприемлемых сайтов на три часа. Впоследствии сайт убрали из этого списка, и его работа была возобновлена.

ФСБ ранее просила «ВКонтакте» заблокировать группу, которая использовалась членами оппозиции и активистами для организации протестов. Павел Дуров – руководитель социальной сети – отказался закрывать это сетевое собрание. Напомним, что впоследствии 48% акций ВКонтакте сменили хозяев и оказались в руках инвесторов, приближенных к Кремлю, как сообщает Softpedia.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

> во всем виноват человеческий фактор


Грёбанный человеческий фактор  :Angry: 
На самом деле сам Роскомнадзор ни кого не блокирует. Блокирование ресурсов вменено ISP, а вот эти порносята чего хотят, то творят...

Всё на конкретном примере.
Наверное, все знают, что такое wordpress.com? 
Так вот, в один прекрасный момент, я осознал, что зайти в свой блог не могу. "Данная страница не доступна. Проверьте, правильно ли введен адрес." Никаких сообщений о блокировании.
Пинги - 100 % пакетов потеряно, трассировка зависает на некоем pnap.net или peer1.net...
Пытаюсь попасть в их техподдержку - страница не доступна, пытаюсь зайти на их форум - страница не доступна...
Иду на hidemyass - блог доступен... и даже летает, включаю прокси - блог доступен, но ... не летает  :Stick Out Tongue:  Используя анонимайзеры, попадаю в их техподдержку, где и оставляю гневное "Чё за фигня?"
В это же самое время аналогичное заявление отправляю провайдеру.

30 апреля получаю ответ от прова:
"На Ваше обращение сообщаем, что любой сайт в домене *.wordpress.com находится на текущий момент на следующих IP адресах: 76.74.254.123, 72.233.69.6, 66.155.9.238, 72.233.2.58, 76.74.254.120, 66.155.11.238, а на основании: http://minjust.ru/ru/extremist-materials (пункты 1036, 1476, 162 :Cool:  заблокирован доступ к ansardin.wordpress.com, djamagat.wordpress.com, haamash.wordpress.com, jamagat.wordpress.com с 13:29ч. 26.04.2013г.
Дополнительно сообщаем, что *компания блокирует по IP, поэтому недоступны все сайты в домене *.wordpress.com.*"

То есть, 
- Роскомнадзор признает экстремистскими 4 блога на Вордпрессе;
- О чём уведомляет население и провайдеров на сайте министерства юстиции;
- Интернет-провайдер, чтоб не париться с разбирательствами, блокирует абсолютно ВСЕ домены второго уровня, включая:
а) абсолютно все блоги пользователей, вне зависимости от национальной принадлежности
б) техподдержку Вордпресса (наверное, с целью, чтобы блоггеры не смогли повлиять на администрацию ресурса в плане быстрейшего удаления экстремистского контента  :Cheesy:  )
в) международный форум Вордпресса ( ??? чтобы блоггер не мог уведомить международное сообщество о том, как это делается в паРашке)
г) онлайн-магазин Вордпресса, препятствуя предпринимательской деятельности американской компании на территории российской федерации
д) и многое-многое другое
- При этом, сам wordpress.com доступен, так же как и всё, не вынесенное во вторые уровни, в том числе и статистика конкретно моего блога (и статистика показывает, что посещения конкретно моего блога с территории рф есть, получается, что далеко не все ISP так рьяно подходят к вопросу блокирования интернет-ресурсов, как, в данном случае, ростелеком  :Cheesy:  )

Идём дальше...
Мой праведный гнев, думаю, понятен. Поэтому я требую от Ростелекома официального объяснения на основании каких федеральных законов они действуют и какие из этих законов дают им право блокировать ВЕСЬ ресурс, а не только включенные в реестр незаконные...

Вот их ответ:
"блокировка ресурсов в сети Интернет осуществляется соответствии со следующими нормативными актами:
 - статья 2 и 3 Федерального закона №139-ФЗ от 28 июля «О внесении изменений в Федеральный закон «О защите детей от информации, причиняющий вред их здоровью и развитию» и отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации по вопросу ограничения доступа к противоправной информации в сети Интернет»,
- Постановление Правительства РФ от 26.10.2012 №1101 «О единой автоматизированной информационной системе «Единый реестр доменных имен, указателей страниц сайтов в информационно-телекоммуникационной сети «Интернет» и сетевых адресов, позволяющих идентифицировать сайты в информационно-телекоммуникационной сети «Интернет», содержащие информацию, распространение которой в РФ запрещено»,
- Временный порядок взаимодействия оператора реестра с провайдером хостинга и порядок получения доступа к содержащейся в реестре информации оператором связи, оказывающим услуги по предоставлению доступа к информационно-телекоммуникационной сети «Интернет»,
- Федеральный закон РФ «О противодействии экстремистской деятельности» №114-ФЗ от 25 июля 2002 года (в ред. Федеральных законов от 27.07.2006.№148-ФЗ, от 27.07.2006.№153-ФЗ, от 10.05.2007 №71-ФЗ, от 24.07.2007 №211-ФЗ, от 29.04.2008 №54-ФЗ).

Компания ОАО «Ростелеком» выполняет блокировку ресурсов только на основании вышеупомянутых нормативных актов и не отвечает за ошибочное внесение тех или иных ресурсов в сети Интернет в базы заблокированных ресурсов. Любые дополнительные вопросы, связанные с причинами включения тех или иных ресурсов в базы необходимо задавать по контактным телефонам Федеральной службы по надзору в сфере связи, информационных технологий и массовых коммуникаций (Роскомнадзор) (официальный сайт http://www.rsoc.ru/, по телефону :Sad: 495) 987-68-00 понедельник-четверг: с 9.00 до 18.00 пятница и предпраздничные дни:с 9.00 до 16.45) или Министерства юстиции Российской Федерации, в зависимости от оснований, включений ресурсов в базы. "

Поясним...
Получается, "друзья" отмазались. Всё, что мы делаем - это ТОЛЬКО по закону. А вот если твой блог попал в список ЭКСТРЕМИСТСКИХ - это НЕ НАША вина. Но объяснения, почему, не смотря на наличие в списке всего ЧЕТЫРЕХ блогов, блокируется весь Вордпресс я так и не получил.
То есть, компашка ростелеком априори считает экстремистами всех (а это далеко не один миллион человек), кто связался с Вордпрессом...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Идем ещё дальше...
Мне очень понравился ответ провайдера  :Angry:  Поэтому, не мудрствуя лукаво, иду на роскомнадзор и оставляю петицию тама (всё чин-чинарем, есть регистрационные данные обращения, только вот ответа от них нет...). Ну, и чтоб напрячь всех, кого только можно, аналогичные петиции оставил в министерстве юстиции (список-то у них на сайте размещен..., да и основания включения моего блога в список запрещенных мне не известны) и в администрации президента (пусть рассылают сами по всем возможным инстанциям  :Smiley:  )

Результат на сегодняшний день.
Все ресурсы, расположенные в зоне *.wordpress.com, доступны (с СЕГОДНЯ). В том числе, и мой блог, и техподдержка, и форум... 
Ответа от роскомнадзора - не получено. Зато знаю, что министерство юстиции перенаправило запрос в роскомнадзор, а администрация президента - в министерство связи и массовых коммуникаций. Да, я понимаю, что все эти электронные писюльки в общем итоге сойдутся в роскомнадзоре. Но, ИМХО, пусть лучше тама будет запрос не только от меня одного, но и ещё из парочки-троечки инстанции правовым весом поболее, чем у меня, простого гражданина  :Smiley: 

Тот факт, что с сегодняшнего дня снята блокировка с доменов второго уровня на Вордпресс, ещё ни о чём не говорит. Это может быть (как часто в паРашке делается) просто "прошёл месяц" с момента начала блокирования. Хотя мне приятнее считать, что это мои усилия к чему-то да привели  :Cheesy:

----------

